# Update on Humphry



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all...thought I would share pics of the old man...if you recall he had a gigantanormous abscess that was cleared a couple month ago...I think he has healed wonderfully. As we suspected his left side does not match his right but he does not mind..he feels so much better (I can tell). He now likes to take long strolls around our property..so took these pics on our stroll this am before he retired back to his yard before the heat started to bear down.....


----------



## October (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow. He looks so much better! You and the vet gave him great care! Nice work.

And that first picture makes him look like he has horns growing out of his face. I was confused for a second.  (Out of coffee this morning)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2011)

Humphry looks great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 5, 2011)

He looks very good, glad he is so much better...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 5, 2011)

He is a handsome boy! He does look happy, I love the pic with his tongue sitcking out


----------



## The Mojave Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm happy to see he has recovered! I have no idea how he looked before but he sure looks good in the pics! lol Humphry looks A LOT like my female Lucy!


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

This was what Humphrey was dealing with when he was turned over to me.....a prior supervisor of mine use to host him and believed in nature taking it'd course so no vet....well that person moved out of state and turned Humphrey over to me ...so he was in my hands...I too believe in nature taking its course (as hard as it is to me most times)however and I felt compelled on a spiritual level to intervene and took him to the vet.....I am so happy I did...he has always been a mellow dude and such a forgiving sort about him and to see him act so carefree these days is an awesome trade....


----------



## jackrat (Aug 5, 2011)

He looks much better.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 5, 2011)

He looks amazing! AND he looks HAPPY (which is the best part! )


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, glad humphry is doing better ,he look so sweet. he must be happy he has you. lindy


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 5, 2011)

That was good size, very happy to see he is doing great now! He must have a good mom!


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words...Humphry will be happy to hear .


----------

